# 26-6370 Drive Shaft Spacer 1984 524



## eshernius (Sep 27, 2016)

So the 26-6370 drive shaft spacer is and has been no longer available. What does one do about this?

I'm sure this is what I needed last year when I was playing around with the 524. It does have a nice new friction wheel and belts now but that wasn't the fix.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I wat


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

They are 1 1/4 outside, 7/8 inside, and about 11/32 thick. You will have to make one or look for someone with old stock.


----------



## eshernius (Sep 27, 2016)

any idea of what this spacer actually does? After watching a video I have i'm thinking the bearing might be worn away. Does anyone know how thick the bearing should be?


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

The rear bearing 20-1730 looks worn it should be 3/4 thick from the rear to where it hit the washer that's before the plate.


----------



## eshernius (Sep 27, 2016)

going to pick up a new bearing and see where that goes.


----------

